# Expectations of the groomer



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi All - Eli is 4 months old (see pics in puppy area) and is a fluffy ball of cream-colored goodness with buff/golden ears. His hair is at just the right puppy length and it's very straight and soft. I have a groomer coming to our home this Friday. I have NO experience with groomers and want to be sure I share my expectations with her as clearly as possible. So, I'm wondering if my expectations are even possible and, if so, how to communicate them.

I love that Eli has that very distinct puppy look and I want to keep that look as long as possible. My strong preference is that she cut his hair about 1/2 inch shorter all over his body and just "clean up" his face and ears. Is this something she should be able to do? What instruments should I be looking for her to use, scissors or a buzzer? How should she trim the hair around his face and eyes? FYI - I've washed him several times now and he doesn't squirm very much, luckily.

He came from the breeder with his backside totally shaved. Cleaning him up was a breeze. That area has grown in now and I find that dry "bits" seem to get stuck in the hair no matter how well I wash him. Is shaving that area of all hair safe for him?

Also, should I tip the groomer just like any service provider? If so, is there a customary %?

Thanks!

P.S. I plan to be present and to assist her so I know that she's gentle with him and I think he'll be calmer if I'm present.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When mine were small, all I had the groomer do was pads, sanitary cut (not shaved to the skin - no bullseye), nails and a tiny bit of cutting between the eyes. They really didn't need more till they grew older and then it's a matter of preference.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, all we had done was a bit of a tidy up,nails etc.Hopefully you will be able to discuss with the groomer what is possible.But one thing I was told by my dogs groomer, is that the dogs behave much better when their owner is not about during the grooming session,she says she can always tell when the owner of which ever dog he is grooming has entered the shop as the dogs generally start acting up even though they can't see their owner, they sense,or smell the owner and get fidgety.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I think that it is good that you are seeking information, on that note coming from the experience of being a groomer, I always tell people to not be afraid to interview your groomer, after all they are working for you. When I had my shop, my practice was to make sure the animals were in our shop for as little of time as possible, for example I would schedule my dogs so that when they came into my shop the would spend little or no time in a crate waiting to for their turn to be groomed, then once we started on a dog (or sometimes a cat) they were worked on from start to finish. 
So when you talk with groomers find the one that will put your pet first. It is less stressful for everyone involved the less time that your pet has to be at the groomers.
when I would do a puppy up to about 5 months old of the Havanese size, they would be in our shop for 30-45 mins. when they are older and require more grooming with clippers etc. then they would take us any where from 45 mins. to 1 1/2 hours to do.
also (IMO) you wan to find a groomer who does NOT cage dry. This kind of practice can be very dangerous and deadly.

And finally, do not be disturbed if the groomer rather you leave or wait in the other room, as more times than not, the dogs will tend to misbehave when their owner is around, and it could cause an injury to your baby, with the slip of the scissors or clippers, if your dog happened to jerk at the wrong moment.

I hope this helps some and I am sure others will share their experience as well.
good luck


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

For puppy's first groom, I don't like doing any more then the bath, dry, brush-out, nails, pads, trim around feet, sanitary, corners of eyes and bangs, and ear cleaning.

Any more then that is just asking puppy to stand still for to long. To do a full hair cut of 1/2" off of a wiggly, squirmy puppy is NOT easy! With puppies it's easiest, quietest, and safest to use thinning shears on the face.

If you like the groomer and she _really listens_ to what you are saying, if she is good with the pup and you, and you are happy with the end result... Then by all means, tip her. It's no different then you getting your haircut (but I'm sure you hold still, don't bite, don't go to the bathroom, don't get a "sani", ect...  Sorry, groomer joke!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I really love my groomer-she says face and ears of a havanese should be natural, The body can be hand scissored or clipped. Pix gets a teddy clip because she is just really too unmanageable-she has sheeps wool, and her face and ears are long. MiG I can keep in full coat, at least we're growing it out. He gets a sanitary trim, pads and nails, and a little of the belly where he "dribbles" and makes a mess.
Heather, you really know your stuff !!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep reading all the threads on grooming..I must say it was and still is one of my biggest learning curves...Kipling's first groom was the puppy version and even still they gave him a uni-brow..I was devastated....so specifics help, pictures help and having the groomer confirm what he/she heard helps. I now have a working partnership with our groomer and she does Kipling the way we both like him and need him to be given his coat type etc.

Shameless posting of picture coming up - this is him yesterday just post grooming. The poof factor comes down after a day but as someone stated earlier we do like to keep his ears untouched...and his face fluffy while his body is shorter but never shaved.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

and just for the fond memories..here is that unibrow thread...at the time I told people Kipling was going out for Halloween as a shih tzu

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10127


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's is just so adorable, and in even the unibrow picture he's cuter than cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> He's is just so adorable, and in even the unibrow picture he's cuter than cute.


No way!! I hated that unibrow! Poor Kipling...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Keep reading all the threads on grooming..I must say it was and still is one of my biggest learning curves...Kipling's first groom was the puppy version and even still they gave him a uni-brow..I was devastated....so specifics help, pictures help and having the groomer confirm what he/she heard helps. I now have a working partnership with our groomer and she does Kipling the way we both like him and need him to be given his coat type etc.
> 
> Shameless posting of picture coming up - this is him yesterday just post grooming. The poof factor comes down after a day but as someone stated earlier we do like to keep his ears untouched...and his face fluffy while his body is shorter but never shaved.
> 
> ...


I think this is his best clip yet! He looks fabulous!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> No way!! I hated that unibrow! Poor Kipling...


I have to agree... it was pretty bad. I think the only other one as bad was the pup who got his nose shaved. Who was that? I can't remember right now except that it was another sable pup. Fortunately, their hair does grow fast!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

"I think this is his best clip yet! He looks fabulous!!!"

Oh..thank you Karen! And you would know since you've been one of my support network from day one on this grooming odyssey! This time the groomer took his bangs just a tad shorter but she blended them well. We love it - we can see those eyes! But then...when he looks at us we ALWAYS love it anyway....


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> I have to agree... it was pretty bad. I think the only other one as bad was the pup who got his nose shaved. Who was that? I can't remember right now except that it was another sable pup. Fortunately, their hair does grow fast!:biggrin1:


It was poor little Izzo!! And THAT was one of the pictures I took after that to groomers to show what NOT to do to K's nose...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ellie, if I can clip my dogs and make them look good, then I hope you can convey what you want to an experienced groomer. At such a young age, I wouldn't think he would need much grooming. Take a picture of him now so that you will have a reference as he gets older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> It was poor little Izzo!! And THAT was one of the pictures I took after that to groomers to show what NOT to do to K's nose...


Yes! I remembered who it was shortly after I signed off the forum.<g> Poor guy, his whole nose turned red and sore!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

We just had our first grooming experience and all things considered, it went great. She was extremely calm and gentle. Eli behaved rather well considering (and all the treats I gave him didn't hurt either). He was definitely squirmy. I decided to be hands-on and I think it helped her to have assistance. I also like to think I helped calm him. What do you all think? The pics are a bit dark and they're taken on my cell.

By the way, what is ear hair plucking exactly?! I totally didn't expect that she would do that and Eli didn't love the experience either.

P.S. Hooray, no uni-brown


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

She looks very cute...do you have a before picture?

One thing I can't quite tell is whether they touched her ears / as in the length of the ear fur....that will become a matter of preference. I never have Kipling's ears trimmed. Some like them shorter some like them longer but I'm told it takes a long time for ear fur to grow back...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Eli has the sweetest eyes!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks really cute! The ear hair gets pulled out to prevent ear infections but some people don't do it. We always have and it never seems to hurt at all. Even our crybaby dogs didn't even flinch when my DH did it.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, he is absolutely adorable. I love his little face. I would like to see a before picture as well.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

All my earlier pics are on my hubbies iPhone. I would say he looked very much the same only a bit "fluffier" before, which is what I really wanted.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

As in the grooming session did what you wanted or you wanted him to stay fluffy looking? In any case, he looks sweet and as long as you're happy that's the most important thing...


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

KSC said:


> As in the grooming session did what you wanted or you wanted him to stay fluffy looking? In any case, he looks sweet and as long as you're happy that's the most important thing...


I really just wanted the groomer to trim Eli. He was VERY squirmy. I like what she did. I think his face/mouth area could be trimmed a bit more and his body could be a liitle less "choppy" but that will come with time when he's more comfortable and she can use a buzzer (she primarily used scissors). This is someone I think I can work with. She was very calm and patient. Not sure how long it normally takes but she spent over 1.5 hours with us and that included HER cleaning up the counters and floor!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

I used your photo of the uni brow to show our first groomer what I would NOT want. I actually made a document with photos of "good" and "bad" havanese cuts! Came back to get my Havanese and found an angry looking shi tzu with a horrid uni brow, and a little face scooped out to the skin with buzzer clippers.
Because she has little black raccoon spot eyes and she looked mean and angry for a month or two! Moved on to a better groomer that leaves her face looking floppy and wonderful! Describing what you want can sure help, but if you got the wrong person with the clippers, it really doesn't matter. Worse still, the grooming place at Petco won't even let you SEE your dog till you pay and show the receipt!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Phoebs said:


> I used your photo of the uni brow to show our first groomer what I would NOT want. I actually made a document with photos of "good" and "bad" havanese cuts! Came back to get my Havanese and found an angry looking shi tzu with a horrid uni brow, and a little face scooped out to the skin with buzzer clippers.
> Because she has little black raccoon spot eyes and she looked mean and angry for a month or two! Moved on to a better groomer that leaves her face looking floppy and wonderful! Describing what you want can sure help, but if you got the wrong person with the clippers, it really doesn't matter. Worse still, the grooming place at Petco won't even let you SEE your dog till you pay and show the receipt!


OMG your description of your angry shi tzu had me laughing out loud..so nice to hear Kipling made the 'Glamour Don't' list


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Honestly, she looked EXACTLY like the 'Don't' photo. I was almost speechless- well actually, I had a bonafide tantrum. I don't do tantrums, I'm mellow... but this was the baby we were talking about!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I can relate...I was SO mad after that unibrow cut..how could they possibly think that was a good cut? My kids were upset at me for taking him...none of us liked it.Thank goodness hair grows...


----------

